# single BOA system vs dual BOA system??



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm, I think it does. As far as it lets you fine tune each area of your boot. With the single BOA system you can get zones tighter or looser by the way you lean into the boot. With the dual BOA you just tighten the lower and uppers to your liking and go. I've only got a couple of days in with my dual BOA boots, but so far I am digging the system.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

damn, just spent $260 on single boa boots less than half a month ago.

not to familar witht the dual boa system that you are refering to. are you talking about the system, like on the dc alliegence?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

i think the dual boa is also called the focus boa system.

single boa is also a little misleading, because depending on the boot, you can get the front boa or the side boa.

i tried the 32 prospect. single front boa. i didn't like how it worked mostly because you really have very little control from one part of the boot to another, as it all tightens at once.

the boots i chose, the k2 t1, have a single SIDE boa that tightens the liner at the ankle area. i like this much better, as the ankle / heel seemed to be the hardest part of the foot to get a good feeling in. the t1's are lace ups for the whole boot, which is fine for me.

to me the side boa is the more important one of the two, fit / comfort wise, so the dual system would work in that respect also, i would think.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Fat boy on a diet...don't try it.....*

I'm a 200 lb guy who did not like the single zone BOA because the upper - when stretched by riding forces - caused the toe box to tighten which made my feet go to sleep. This was in Tahoe, and I rode the system for a month or two.

Once while skating down a cat track I kicked the dial open on my front foot and fell out of my board/boot!!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> damn, just spent $260 on single boa boots less than half a month ago.
> 
> not to familar witht the dual boa system that you are refering to. are you talking about the system, like on the dc alliegence?


Yeah, that is exactly what I am talking about. In fact the DC Allegiance boot is the one I ended up getting. I couldn't find the Vans Cirro in my size.

thebutress is spot on with the name. BOA Focus system. So far it's been nice.

As mentioned you can get the single BOA boot to tighten in specific areas by how you lean into or lack there of when you are tightening the boot. Play with it and see what works for you. Not as easy as the BOA, but people I know that advise this know their stuff. No personal experience from my end.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I have K2 Raider single BOA system. I love the simplicity of the single hand tightening and easy pop and loosen BOA wheel.

They are very good for very small adjustments throughout your riding day. 

However, there is one thing that I don't like about them. When riding, the liner in my boots gets compressed on the inside of my right ankle. At this position on the liner is a nylon patch sewn into the liner supporting the liner's lacing rings. When the boot is laced tightly, it puts a lot of pressure on the inside ankle bone to the point I can't even walk in the boots, let alone ride. I think the dual zone lacing system would alleviate this issue I have with BOA, but I may just go to Burton's Zone lacing system next season as this is the next easiest lacing system out there.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have the double boa cirros. i can't claim to have ever used the single boa system tho. but....

vans claim that the double boa provides THREE zones for tightening. there is of course the upper and lower sections, but both over lap to target the midsection which isolates the pull of the ankle into the heel cup.

the upshot for me, someone who like a loose lower with a tight as fuck upper, is zero heel lift.

i farking love them. and as for comfort.... well being able to pop the buggers open at the start of every lift and the quick twists to tighten them when strapping back in, is just blissful!

also i can keep them sloppy when jumping and nollying about the place; and easily crank em tight, with barely having to lift a trouser leg, when it is time to carve up the soft stuff off piste. just so achingly convenient it ought to be illegal! 

i think a lot can be said from clearance sales being full of ONLY single boa boots. the double rocks! will there ever be a triple? i just hope they bring out boas for hockey skates next!


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

So, for dual BOA (aka, focus zone BOA), there are:

Vans Cirro
Vans Fargo Focus
DC Allegiance
DC Torch
ThirtyTwo Focus BOA
K2 T1 D.B.

Others?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Vans, K2, or DC models are the ones I would run with. Too many stories going around right now about the durability of 32's to spend your hard earned $$$ on them. 
I have the Allegiance, but I they were second choice. I would have gotten the Cirro's if they had my size.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, that is exactly what I am talking about. In fact the DC Allegiance boot is the one I ended up getting. I couldn't find the Vans Cirro in my size.
> 
> thebutress is spot on with the name. BOA Focus system. So far it's been nice.
> 
> As mentioned you can get the single BOA boot to tighten in specific areas by how you lean into or lack there of when you are tightening the boot. Play with it and see what works for you. Not as easy as the BOA, but people I know that advise this know their stuff. No personal experience from my end.


damn it, the alliegence is the one i wanted, but the only decen pair of boas they had at the time were the dc judge, and i had to go with that to get the buy one get one free deal because it had to be something in store. oh well, they have done me nicely so far, and i still got my free rome targas


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

I overheard one of the employees talking about single vs dual boa. He said most people didn't know how to use single boa, and that by leaning/pushing the tongue while adjusting the boa you could do just as much as a dual boa with less weight. Dunno if it's true or not as I'm happy with laces.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the idea for zoning the single and getting the most out of the dual, is to stand kinda up right when you first start tightening, but then to finish, you flex your knee forwards so your shin presses against the boot's tongue.

but really, the single system will not be as effective in its ability to give INDEPENDENT fit to different zones than the double and any extra weight from having two systems is so small as to be negligible from my experience.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

One warning about Boa, I like it, BUT the knobs are too fragile. I broke one getting out of the cat this weekend. I was able to still use it, but it was a pain in the ass, I had to tighten the boa whil holding the reel to the boot. Only the tension of the cable was holding the reel in place. I'm back to normal laces from now on. I'm not comfortable with the lack of durability of the Boa system. They are cheaply made (in China) and I will never buy them again.


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

Ride has a focus (dual) BOA boot for next season--it is supposed to have a smaller footprint than other comparable boots.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zee said:


> One warning about Boa, I like it, BUT the knobs are too fragile. I broke one getting out of the cat this weekend. I was able to still use it, but it was a pain in the ass, I had to tighten the boa whil holding the reel to the boot. Only the tension of the cable was holding the reel in place. I'm back to normal laces from now on. I'm not comfortable with the lack of durability of the Boa system. They are cheaply made (in China) and I will never buy them again.


I've heard of the breakin' knobs here and there. This is my first go at the BOA so we'll see. I will say that I have a couple of friends who have been using the BOA system for 3 or 4 years. They average over 100 days a year on snow and haven't had this issue. They also beat the living hell out of their gear. So I figure if it hasn't broken on them, it's probably going to work for me with my skimpy 60-70 days a year I average on snow. I generally get about 2 seasons out of my boots before I replace them anyway. So if I get that, I'm happy.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

anyone with the dual boas have problems with them loosening up? i have shitty salomon speedlace boots that loosen up really bad after a couple of runs, and i need to replace them next season. i was looking into focus boa because it seems really easy and effective, but do they loosen after riding for a little??
i wanna hopefully get a pair of these and avoid laces, but if laces work the best i might have to go with them...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

They do loosen after the first run, then you have to retighten thm, which makes them too tight, so you have to loosen them after run #2 and you are good to go for the rest of the day. It's so easy to retighten them though that it is not a big deal.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Yeah, the do loosen after the first run or so. Your boot stretches. With laces I had to get them on uncomfortably tight so they would loosen to the right stiffness. I haven't had the problem of overtightening my BOA's after the first run. I just crank them to snug and I am good to go. Never had them too tight. Of course I am also loosening the upper frequently to make hiking and skinning easier, then cranking them back up before I drop.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks guys... it looks like the issue is more the boot stretching than the boa actually loosening, so i would get this problem with laces too
in that case, looks like im gonna get a pair of focus boa's next season, cant wait!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> ^^^Yeah, the do loosen after the first run or so. Your boot stretches. With laces I had to get them on uncomfortably tight so they would loosen to the right stiffness. I haven't had the problem of overtightening my BOA's after the first run. I just crank them to snug and I am good to go. Never had them too tight. Of course I am also loosening the upper frequently to make hiking and skinning easier, then cranking them back up before I drop.


That is one big advantage of Boa's, being able to loosen/tighten them on the fly.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the only problems i had with the boa i have..... 

the knobs can be a bit slippery when wet. they are small to start with and so usually i have to take a glove off, but if my hands are wet, then getting a decent purchase of the boa knob, especially the rubberised ones is difficult.

also one of my boots doesn;'t loosen up very easily when the boa is undone (ie when its time to take the boot off.) i feared i was stuck forever with a cirro on my hoof, but a bit of strong armed persuation resovled the issue; and so i guess the cable can be prone to sticking in its runner a bit, sometimes.

but really, they still beat the hell out of conventional laces.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a pair of zuma stealths which have the single boa


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

kcinsiemanym said:


> I have a pair of zuma stealths which have the single boa


Cooool.....


I have k2 transits single boa and my feet fall asleep alot, its a pain the ass


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have the single and it's fine. nothing im really missing...


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Before I prefer Duo Boa (K2 T1 DB) but now i prefer Single boa (Vans Fargo) cuz I have the lace broke on me last weekend. Good thing the broken lace was the front boa order or I think I will have problem lacing up the inner boa...


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Really??


----------

